# Prague #1 instead of #2



## Danotebo (Jan 26, 2020)

I am making some Lonzino and I accidentally used Prague #1 instead of #2 in the spice cure.  3% salt and .25% Prague #1.  Will it be OK to cure in the curing fridge until it loses 35% or will I need to cook/smoke the product?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 26, 2020)

If it was me I'd just smoke it and do away with any worry factor, you can always do another one. RAY

Instacure 1 is used for any type of cured meat product that will require cooking, such as bacon, hams that are not air-dried, and smoked sausages.

2 tsps of Instacure 1 is enough to cure roughly 10 lbs of sausage or bacon.


*What Is Instacure 2 Used For?*

Instacure 2 is used for meat products that will be air-dried and not cooked, such as dried salamis, pepperonis, and some air-dried hams.
The reason for the addition of sodium nitrate in Instacure 2 is that over a long curing period, sodium nitrate breaks down very slowly into sodium nitrite.
In the words of the great sausage maker, Rytek Kutas, sodium nitrate works like an extended-release medication for meats that require very long curing times, like dry cured sausages.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 26, 2020)

^^^^^agreed^^^^^


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 26, 2020)

You can cure and smoke (dont dry to 35% loss) to end up with canadian bacon.

iMHO nitrate to nitirite conversion is hit and miss for home curing. Certain level of bacterial activity is required, temps , humidity etc.

You'd probably be ok with cure#1 but is pribably best not to take chances if you have doubts.


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> If it was me I'd just smoke it and do away with any worry factor, you can always do another one. RAY
> 
> Instacure 1 is used for any type of cured meat product that will require cooking, such as bacon, hams that are not air-dried, and smoked sausages.
> 
> ...


Ray Has you covered Rytek made a living curing meat. You want to continue 
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2020)

Danotebo said:


> I am making some Lonzino and I accidentally used Prague #1 instead of #2 in the spice cure.  3% salt and .25% Prague #1.  Will it be OK to cure in the curing fridge until it loses 35% or will I need to cook/smoke the product?



It is safe to now add cure#2...    Here are the maximum allowable amounts you can use....
Follow the amounts listed in the "Dry Cured" column...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2020)

Dave NAILED IT! Adding the 2 Cures together, you are still within safe limits. You could even add another dose of Cure #1 at the halfway point. Cure #2 and it's interaction with bacteria is extremely critical with Dry Cured Sausages because of the Oxygen free interior. Not so much with a Loin whose surface is exposed to air...JJ


----------

